# Age and Sexual Desire/Need



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

I am 60 and my wife is 68. We have been married 33 years and together 35 years. We are still madly in love. I still tell her every day that she is the most beautiful/sexiest woman on earth.

Anyways two years ago, she said her sexual desires/needs were waning. We rarely have sex now and when we do, her orgasms are small. Is this normal aging process or am I getting BS.

WWHT


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty normal. You've been together this long and can't separate bs from honesty in what she says? If so, you've got deeper relationship problems than sex. 
I'm 62 and married to my first wife over 35 years so have a little experience in this.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I am 66, and my wife is 68...It seemed like she took a steep downturn at about year 65....Been together 47 years


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

This Thread should send a VERY clear message to anyone reading this... DONT WASTE YOUR YEARS!


----------



## breedlove711 (Jul 15, 2013)

Accipiter777 said:


> This Thread should send a VERY clear message to anyone reading this... DONT WASTE YOUR YEARS!


Really? The message I got was that its pretty amazing that they have been together 35 years and still love each other. And that no matter how long we are together we can still have doubts and insecurities. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

